# motor and lipo for sc10 4x4



## bashslash (Dec 19, 2009)

i have the new sc10 4x4 and was wonder what size motor and esc and lipo i should use i have a friend with the losi 4x4 and hes using a castle system and is not happy with it and i was told you gotta use a 65c lipo which seems wierd sense buggys dont use that high of a c rating i like novak but dont what to run any help will be helpfull thanks


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

.....


----------



## tmaxx4life (Oct 23, 2008)

well i have been researching for a while and bang for buck i have thought about the castle sct system with the 4 pole motor, but novak has the havok pro with the 4.5 550 motor , and tekin has a comparible system also. lipo wise ive been told you need a 65 c fantom lipo but no one i race with uses them i use zippy lipos from hobby king 35 c on everything.
just my 2 cents


----------



## customss (Dec 11, 2009)

bashslash said:


> i have the new sc10 4x4 and was wonder what size motor and esc and lipo i should use i have a friend with the losi 4x4 and hes using a castle system and is not happy with it and i was told you gotta use a 65c lipo which seems wierd sense buggys dont use that high of a c rating i like novak but dont what to run any help will be helpfull thanks


i run a hobbywing sc8 speedo ($79) and a castle 1410 4 pole motor and love it, i run gen ace 40c 5000 batteries, you dont need 65c, 30-35c min i would say


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

i so wouldnt go with any turn lower then 10.5 with otu rippin the thing apart .. 

this is a new truck the 4 by 4 is belt drivin .. and all like new .. 13.5 is fine for most bashin n racing ..


----------



## Tommy 2 Tone (May 11, 2008)

I use a The new 4 pole 1410 castle motor and a mamba max speed control. great power for racing.I use a 5250 2 cell max amps lipo 100c. I also will be using a 5000mah 2c 35c reedy that will work fine. motor temps were about 100.:dude:


----------



## honda30022 (Apr 23, 2011)

The Best Short Course Motor & Esc Combo Is the Tekin RX8 Esc and there 
RedLine SC4X 6.5T motor run on 3S Lipo .

Lipo get it here  Zippy FlightMax 5000mah 40C $40+S/H

Motor Get here Tekin SC4 6.5T motor $130+S/H

ECS Get here Tekin RX8 ESC $200+S/H


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

Personally, for speed control, I would go with the mamba max pro. It is a lot cheaper and just as good if not better then any thing else out there, but you want to get the link or the card to take full advantage of what it can do..

As far as lipos, any thing with a 40c or more will be fine, 5000 mah or more, 5000 is more then enough, but now days its hard to find any thing lower anyway.. LOL

As far as motors go, allot of people are running the new 550 motors in the four wheel drive trucks with great success.

check out the Short course truck thread, you will find most of this info has been covered there..

hope this helps..


----------



## honda30022 (Apr 23, 2011)

I personally dont like the way Castle Creations has or is going with there products support lately. Dont get me wrong ;there products are great !!! Customer service is dead on , there return time for warranty products s*cks b*lls . As of right now return time is 6 to 10 weeks , IF you have to send something back for repairs or damaged during shipping.


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

A friend of mine just sent castle speed control in for repair not to long ago, and they just sent him a brand new one, and he thought the return was pretty quick.. ???

P.S. 
The problem with the controller was his fault and they replaced in for free anyway...


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

i sent a ESC back about 3 months ago .. and had a new one with in a week ..


----------

